# Spouse FLR(M) Visa - Documents and PEO experience



## salvationjim (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello everybody!

After a lot of work and few grey hairs on my chin, my spouse visa was approved yesterday! This forum was by far the most helpful resource I found and would like to thank the people who post here. I also would like to share my experience in the hope that it will beneficial to people who go through the stressful visa application process.

I was in the UK on a YMS visa which expired mid-May 2013 and I then switched to a FLR(M) spouse visa after my wife and I got married a couple of weeks ago. 

We were required to register our marriage with a registry office, this can be done in any office in Scotland and in "designated offices" in England/Wales. We chose Scotland as my wife is a Scot. At the same time of giving notice we booked in our date to be officially wed, which had to be at least 15 days after giving our notice.

The same day we booked our Premium Appointment with the UKBA on their website. We could not get an appointment in Croydon but had no trouble getting an appointment in Cardiff. 

Next step was to gather our supporting documents. 

We were applying under category A, and using my wife's employment and salary to meet the financial requirement of 18,600per annum with the same job for 6 months from date of application. Thus we had to provide 6 months original payslips which correspond to 6 months of original bank statements. We did not include anything about my employment.

The day of the appointment:

We caught the train from London Paddington to Cardiff Queens Street which took about 2.5 hours and we arrived at the PEO in Cardiff about 40min before our scheduled appointment. We had to show a print-out of the appointment confirmation email before we were were ushered through security, and had to turn off our mobile phones while we were inside.

After 10min we were called up to the desk and had our initial consultation, where the professional and friendly ECO (Entry Clearance Officer) asked for our FLR(M) form and supporting documents along with payment details. We took with us a folder 3inches high including:

*- FLR(M) application form printed in B&W
- passports
- passport photos (2 for applicant and 1 for my wife (sponsor))
- 6 months payslips
- 6 month bank statements
- Letter from Employer
- Letter from HR Manager
- Marriage Certificate
- Each of our Birth Certificates
- A Police Clearance Document
- Random Council Tax & Utility bills in both our names
- Joint bank statement 
- 2 Tenancy Agreements
- A few cards and photos 

All originals and copies of everything.*

The officer took:

*- FLR(M) application form printed in B&W
- passports
- passport photos (2 for applicant and 1 for my wife (sponsor))
- 6 months payslips
- 6 month bank statements
- Letter from Employer
- Letter from HR Manager
- Marriage Certificate
- A council Tax bill & Joint bank statement

All originals and copies.*

Afterwards we were told to sit down and after another 10min I was called for my biometrics which took about 10min. 

We then were told we could leave the Enquiry office and they would call us when they had finished going through the application and needed us to return to hear the verdict. We walked around Cardiff and went to the museum which is a 15min walk away and after 2 hours they called and we returned to the Enquiry office to hear the good news and collect all our documentation.

All in all, the whole process from start to finish took approximately 2.5 hours, and the staff and the Cardiff Office were very helpful and friendly.


_Things we think are worth mentioning:

1. I would highly recommend that if you require original bank statements - you request them well ahead of time. We waited 4 weeks for RBS statements, and they arrived with one month missing! We printed off the missing month and took it into a RBS branch to get it "stamped and signed" - we were told that they do not do this by 3 seperate branches, but the 4th branch we went into did stamp them for us no problems. So, if you do use RBS as your bank they DO stamp statement printouts!

2. The Officer at the Enquiry office told us that my wife's original payslips should be accompanied by an official letter from her HR manager stating the payslips were original. Which we had.

3. The Officer at the Enquiry office stressed that a *VERY* important document to include was the letter from my wife's employer. Which had to have:

- Date she started with her company
- Starting salary and, if any increase in salary, what date the increase was applied
- Whether her role was permanent or temporary and if employment is on-going

4. If making payment by Visa, contact the bank to let them know that a large withdrawal will be made on the date of your appointment.

5. Make copies of everything._

And that's it! This is not meant to be a definitive guide on how an application should be made, just our particular experience so hopefully it helps! Also ask any questions and I will do my best to answer them.

Thanks
J.


----------

